# hello from Long island, NY



## deeleeshush (Dec 22, 2014)

Spent my days on my ass I think I should get some kind of reward or something..









Nice forum lots of info..want to ask u guys I want to buy a board..I'm undecided between the ride compact and the Burton genie.. And third would be the Burton feather.. Anybody have experiences with these ladies boards? I only put feather last because its a directional board.. Opinions ..rocker vs flat for beginner? I fall a lot lol
Having problems with speed and toeside..I also read that if I want less speed I should consider 10cm less than average..Burton board finder says I can get like a 140..
What do u genius' think ?


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2014)

deeleeshush said:


> Spent my days on my ass I think I should get some kind of reward or something..
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Whats up I am from Long Island too. I would post in the BOARD section and you will get a lot more responses. Best of luck.


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

i can't comment on women's boards because i'm a guy and never used them but if i were you i wouldn't go for a full rocker board. yeah they're great for beginners but once you get 10+ trips under belt and start to improve you're probably gonna wanna ditch it for something that holds an edge better, especially on ice, and maybe something faster. so i would go with a hybrid. boards can be pretty expensive so getting something that you'll only get a years use out of seems like a waste of money to me. but that's just my opinion. and i wouldn't go with too short of a board either for the same reasons i listed above. i would just get a size that's in your range.


----------



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

deeleeshush said:


> Spent my days on my ass I think I should get some kind of reward or something..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Neither profile will instantly cure it your issues with speed and toe side.

Toe side is practice makes perfect, and your body position over the board matters. If you lean your back forward too much to your toe side, then you're going to constantly fall over when you go toe side.

Once you learn to link your turns consistently, then you can control your speed (slowing down). 

"flat" vs rocker? I'd go flat just for slightly better edge control for scraping down the ice...

Try attending a Demo Day
Details

.... and continue to rent for awhile more.


----------



## Jason (Feb 15, 2011)

Fellow Long Islander here. Get some lessons definitely. Where have you been riding?


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

Whoever wrote that improperly sized board is going to help with any issue in any way should get a good kick in the gonads. Your problems with speed control and falling are normal for any beginner and are nothing an undersized equipment could magically fix. If anything, it will create more issues and severely hamper your progress. 

I would stay away from full rockers and flat-to-rockers. While they do help with making turns initially less catchy (but never catch-free), in my experience new riders outgrow that pretty quickly and in the long run these profiles are not the best way to develop correct riding technique. I've seen newbs do better with CRCs.


----------



## deeleeshush (Dec 22, 2014)

Hi thanks guys.. Maybe I can get to mount creeks demo day.. I've been to hunter and Killington had five days of lessons, I still suck but I don't quit. Took me three days just to master stopping. Basically been riding the same board 145burton LTR but I read the user reviews and they weren't so great and the price I've paid for rentals (two upcoming trips included) I figured I could have bought a board by now.. 

It was The Burton board finder that says I could go 10cm smaller for better maneuvering and cruising.


----------



## Jason (Feb 15, 2011)

Mountain Creek has a pretty good deal for lessons, rental and lift ticket. 
Learn to Ski and Snowboard at Mountain Creek



> THE 3X GUARANTEED EXPERIENCE (AGE 8+)
> This is a deal you can't afford not to take advantage of. For just $30 more than the 1X package you can come back and do it again 2 more times!!! This package includes: 3 Beginner Lift Tickets, 3 Anytime Ski or Snowboard Rentals and 3 1 ½ hour Group Lessons, We GUARANTEE you will be turning on your own on our "green" terrain after 3 lessons, or your lessons are FREE until you can!*
> LEARN TO SKI $129.99	BUY NOW
> LEARN TO SNOWBOARD	$129.99	BUY NOW
> ...


Private lessons are much better but if money is an issue that's a pretty good deal. Burton is having a demo day there February 6th to the 8th. 

Creek is a great place to learn because of how close it is to the island. I no longer ride there myself but will this year to help my sister to learn.

Edit: Creek is a must weekday place. I wouldn't even attempt going there on weekend.


----------



## deeleeshush (Dec 22, 2014)

That's perfect thanks, I think that's a steal and it is closest to me..I'll check that out..

The last few classes I did I actually did get private because others in group were at lower level so that was awesome


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

i think mountain creek is terrible for learning. way too crowded. it's packed even on weekdays. way too crowded for me at least. i live 5 minutes from there and i don't plan on going there at all this year. i'd rather drive the 2 hours to upstate ny to belleayre. never crowded there. i would suggest going there to learn. a lot more room and the trails are generally wider.


----------



## Jason (Feb 15, 2011)

SkullAndXbones said:


> i think mountain creek is terrible for learning. way too crowded. it's packed even on weekdays. way too crowded for me at least. i live 5 minutes from there and i don't plan on going there at all this year. i'd rather drive the 2 hours to upstate ny to belleayre. never crowded there. i would suggest going there to learn. a lot more room and the trails are generally wider.


I've never seen a lift line at Vernon or granite midweek.


----------



## deeleeshush (Dec 22, 2014)

I'm going mount creek tomorrow on a bus trip, my tail bone is still real sore from Sunday..anybody know where I can grab a quicky on a pair on padded shorts? Long islanders? Called sundown ski and they don't have anything


----------



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

SkullAndXbones said:


> i think mountain creek is terrible for learning. way too crowded. it's packed even on weekdays. way too crowded for me at least. i live 5 minutes from there and i don't plan on going there at all this year. i'd rather drive the 2 hours to upstate ny to belleayre. never crowded there. i would suggest going there to learn. a lot more room and the trails are generally wider.


I used to live in PVL. Creek 10 years ago wasn't bad for learning.... and the only time I made it across Southern Sojurn without walking was when the end of the trail was a sheet of ice (by the pond, where everyone walked)....

I would probably go to Mt Peter (Warwick) to learn. Should be much less crowded (since everyone else is at Creek), and free lessons on weekends & holidays... yes, it's tiny.



Jason said:


> I've never seen a lift line at Vernon or granite midweek.


True for Vernon, but I loathe the Gondola. I prefer the slow moving Triple Chair (if it's open). Granite... if it's even open in the first place.


----------



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

deeleeshush said:


> I'm going mount creek tomorrow on a bus trip, my tail bone is still real sore from Sunday..anybody know where I can grab a quicky on a pair on padded shorts? Long islanders? Called sundown ski and they don't have anything


it's raining today. Mountain Creek is in no condition to be wasting your time and money.

heal up instead.


----------



## Jason (Feb 15, 2011)

deeleeshush said:


> I'm going mount creek tomorrow on a bus trip, my tail bone is still real sore from Sunday..anybody know where I can grab a quicky on a pair on padded shorts? Long islanders? Called sundown ski and they don't have anything


Do not go to Creek tomorrow. Try Sno Haus (Hempstead, Huntington) or Sun and ski in Plainview.


----------



## deeleeshush (Dec 22, 2014)

Edit, I meant mount snow, sorry


----------

